# Dual-booting: Windows and FreeBSD...again....



## KenGordon (Nov 2, 2021)

OK. I have been doing a lot of reading on this forum about this issue, and am still more than a little bit confused. 
Here is the story: I have two computers, one in my office and a second one in my ham-shack/shop. Both have at least two HDDs, one dedicated to Windows, and one to FreeBSD. 
What I am trying to accomplish here is to build desktops which I can install on other computers in my computo-klutz family so we can all dump Billy's offerings.

Although I can boot into either OPSYS at the boot process by hitting F-12 and then choosing the HDD I want, I keep thinking that there must be an easier way to accomplish this....i.e. one that my other favorite computo-klutz-homies can deal with.

SirDice mentioned something that may help, and I'll go back and look that over.

But in the meantime, might anyone here have had similar issues in the past and has dealt successfully with those? I really don't like to re-invent the wheel...if I don't have to.

Ken Gordon


----------



## eternal_noob (Nov 2, 2021)

I sucessfully dual-booted Linux and FreeBSD using Grub2 from Linux.
Unfortunately, the Grub2 package in FreeBSD doesn't work properly (so i heard).
Maybe try to install Grub2 from a Linux Live CD and use that to dual-boot?


----------



## monwarez (Nov 2, 2021)

The easiest setup if you are using UEFI, is to install rEFInd in your EFI partition. And then put the rEFInd entry as the default one. It will automatically detect FreeBSD, and other OS.


----------



## Jaskie (Nov 3, 2021)

Just as a reference, see my post here: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/i-lost-bootcode-in-bsd-slice-a-lot-help-me-found-out-why.82277/
Also, refer to the FreeBSD WIki link in the post and links at the bottom of the gist file I posted. I found them useful. Good luck.


----------

